# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Roleplay of the Week - 9/30/2017

## .Karma.

Wolves, they are everywhere, singing their mournful songs every night...but what happens when we discover that wild canids are not the only thing that howls at night.

Werewolves are said to be bloodthirsty killers, savage killing machines... but what if it was a lie?  What if werewolves are no different from you or I? Some are good, and some are bad, and then there are some who are in the middle....  What if they only want to be loved, just like us? Maybe good and evil are the front and back of the cards of life. Maybe the real ones who are evil stare back at us when we look in the mirror. If we're to live in peace... when we finally agree that isn't so much of a difference between us and werewolves....

Forget everything you think you know and join today.

Kissing the Wolf

----------

